# North Branch Clinton River question



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

A friend of mine from work sent me this message today. Can anybody here shed any light on the subject? If you do have information and don't care to post it, a PM would be much appreciated. Thanks. 
John

Message: Could you ask the fellas on the web site if they think the fish run up the North Branch of the Clinton River. I'm off of Heydenreich Rd., just North of Cass, approximately 1/2 mile off of the main branch. The North Branch runs through the woods behind my house. There are some deeper spots (4-5ft), however, the bend behind my house is typically only 8" to 1ft deep during the dry times of summer. I've been down to the river several times when clean water is flowing through, and I can see most of the river bottom. Up to this point in time, I've only seen a large school of minnows, never a single large fish.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I would have to say that they should run up there...but I will admit I have fished the North Branch of the Clinton with no Steelhead or Trout sighted or Caught. I tried many times too. Kinda weird they don't go up there but it seems like they don't. If I try it again in the future and have any sucess I will let you know John.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Larger fish will hold in the deeper pools. The DNR does stock some browns in there. Whether they stay is the question. I have caught smallmouths and small pike years ago. Probably gets a sucker run in the spring too. Its probably just like the main branch, marginal for trout year round with spring and fall being the best.


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

My understanding is that there is an occasional fish, but hardly anything to put a lot of time an effort into. I don't know the facts about it. Just what I have heard.

FD


----------

